# Unstuffed Peppers (Mrs Bear’s Method)



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

*Unstuffed Peppers *(Mrs Bear’s Method)


*This was one of the first meals Mrs Bear made for me, when we first got married, nearly 50 years ago. I was in the Army at the time:*

It's all the things most people put in when they make Stuffed Peppers, but we cut some peppers up, instead of stuffing them, and cook it all together.
We find it much easier & no difference in taste.


*Ingredients:*
Deerburger (or Ground Beef)
Diced Tomatoes
Chopped up Bell Peppers
Rice
Prego Italian Sauce (or similar)
Seasonings

*Notes:*
I add Hot Stuff to mine. She doesn't want her's hot.

Sorry---Nothing here is smoked, but I love it !!!

I put it on a dish if I'm in a hurry or Starving, or in a bowl if I plan on taking my time to eat it.



Bear


Ingredients plus Diced Tomatoes:








Chopped Bell Peppers:







Browning the Deerburger:







Add all ingredients & Cook:







Simmer until Peppers soften up:







Plate it & Eat:


----------



## tropics (Apr 6, 2018)

John That looks like mine when I cut it up to eat.Mrs Bear did a nice job on that so Points for Mrs. Bear
Thanks for sharing Brother
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

tropics said:


> John That looks like mine when I cut it up to eat.Mrs Bear did a nice job on that so Points for Mrs. Bear
> Thanks for sharing Brother
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
However I said this was her "method". I made this batch, using her method.:)
It tasted almost as good as when she makes it.;)
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks great Bear. . . . . . 50 years of culinary bliss!

I do a similar thing with unstuffed cabbage. . . . Yum!

John


----------



## idahopz (Apr 6, 2018)

What a simple and straight forward idea, John - yet makes perfectly logical sense. All the flavors will be there, yet a bit easier to eat. Kudos to Mrs. Bear.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

this sounds pretty tasty, bear! i may have to convince the wife to try this out.

she used to make stuffed cabbage a lot, but then started making unstuffed cabbage. it is pretty similar in concept to your recipe, but it obviously uses cabbage instead of bell peppers. she also uses regular tomato sauce instead of the ragu.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

it looks like bandcollector beat me to it with the unstuffed cabbage.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks great bear! Making me hungry! Never had an unstuffed pepper before. Gonna try it out now! 


Scott


----------



## tropics (Apr 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Richie!!
> However I said this was her "method". I made this batch, using her method.:)
> It tasted almost as good as when she makes it.;)
> And Thanks for the "Like".
> ...


You do know I figured that & she taught ya well LOL
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

tropics said:


> You do know I figured that & she taught ya well LOL
> Richie




LOL---Not many Women can say they have their own personal "Trained Bear" for nearly 50 years?

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2018)

Dang surprised that you retained all your training over the years. Nice looking meal there.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang surprised that you retained all your training over the years. Nice looking meal there.
> 
> Warren




Mrs Bear said you just have to know how to Properly Train Your Bear.:p

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know why I never thought of that!
Much easier to eat than with them stuffed!
One of my favorite meals too!
Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2018)

Pretty cool, We love stuffed peppers Have to give this one a try.
Looks Great !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Looks great Bear. . . . . . 50 years of culinary bliss!
> 
> I do a similar thing with unstuffed cabbage. . . . Yum!
> 
> John




Thank You John!!
I gotta get your recipe for that Unstuffed Cabbage!! That'd be Great !
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2018)

Bear, looks like a great unstuffed pepper! I sometimes substitute the rice with a can of baked beans for something different. like


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

idahopz said:


> What a simple and straight forward idea, John - yet makes perfectly logical sense. All the flavors will be there, yet a bit easier to eat. Kudos to Mrs. Bear.




Thank You PZ !!
Exactly!!  And I gotta get a good recipe for "Unstuffed Cabbage" too, because regular Rolled "Halupkis" seem like too much of a PITA to me.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Apr 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You PZ !!
> Exactly!!  And I gotta get a good recipe for "Unstuffed Cabbage" too, because regular Rolled "Halupkis" seem like too much of a PITA to me.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> Bear



Here you go. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/golumpkis-unstuffed-cabbage.274291/


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisjames said:


> this sounds pretty tasty, bear! i may have to convince the wife to try this out.
> 
> she used to make stuffed cabbage a lot, but then started making unstuffed cabbage. it is pretty similar in concept to your recipe, but it obviously uses cabbage instead of bell peppers. she also uses regular tomato sauce instead of the ragu.




Thank You Chris!!

Bear




hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks great bear! Making me hungry! Never had an unstuffed pepper before. Gonna try it out now!
> 
> Scott



Thanks Scott !
We love it this way.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2018)

That's a great meal . I like it way better unstuffed .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know why I never thought of that!
> Much easier to eat than with them stuffed!
> One of my favorite meals too!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
Come to think of it, this actually came from Mrs Bear's Mother.
All we did was give it the name "Unstuffed Peppers".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2018)

gary s said:


> Pretty cool, We love stuffed peppers Have to give this one a try.
> Looks Great !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear



Braz said:


> Here you go. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/golumpkis-unstuffed-cabbage.274291/



Thanks---Got it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, looks like a great unstuffed pepper! I sometimes substitute the rice with a can of baked beans for something different. like




Thank You CM !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 8, 2018)

Crack an egg or two over that, cook, and I'd eat it for breakfast right now.
*Like!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great meal . I like it way better unstuffed .



Thank You Rich!!
Me Too!!  Easier to make & Eat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Crack an egg or two over that, cook, and I'd eat it for breakfast right now.
> *Like!*




Thank You Chile!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

